# Paph. Delrossi repot



## Teresa Koncolor (Sep 23, 2020)

I got this plant from Orchidweb a year ago. It was in pure sphagnum and I repotted it to a mix with bark, perlite, charcoal and some sphagnum at that time. I've grown it outside since April in New Orleans in a lower shelf under 30% shade cloth with other orchids higher up. Before that it was indoors. I mostly water with the hose, daily or every other. Lately, I use rainwater with Jacks two part mix about once a week and add seaweed and probiotics every third feed. 
I decided to repot now because it was losing a lot of lower leaves and the pot had a lot of algae. Turns out the roots are ok, there's a new growth coming and older ones are growing new leaves, and the algae was just on the outside and not hurting. I left out the sphagnum since I water a lot and I don't like sphagnum much, since for me it's always either crunchy dry or sopping wet. I think without sphag I can probably go 2 years without repot. It's now in orchiata, perlite and charcoal. 
Maybe someday it will bloom.


----------



## Ozpaph (Sep 23, 2020)

super healthy roots but too green. It will need more light to flower. Has it ever flowered? Many older examples of this cross never/rarely flower. Lots of light might help.


----------



## blondie (Sep 24, 2020)

Nice healthy plant a fantastic root system congrats


----------



## Duck Slipper (Sep 24, 2020)

Impressive roots.
God job!


----------



## Teresa Koncolor (Sep 24, 2020)

Ozpaph said:


> super healthy roots but too green. It will need more light to flower. Has it ever flowered? Many older examples of this cross never/rarely flower. Lots of light might help.


It hasn't flowered..I can move it to the top shelf where there's just a 30% shade cloth. Will see how it does there. Thanks


----------



## southernbelle (Sep 24, 2020)

Teresa Koncolor said:


> I got this plant from Orchidweb a year ago. It was in pure sphagnum and I repotted it to a mix with bark, perlite, charcoal and some sphagnum at that time. I've grown it outside since April in New Orleans in a lower shelf under 30% shade cloth with other orchids higher up. Before that it was indoors. I mostly water with the hose, daily or every other. Lately, I use rainwater with Jacks two part mix about once a week and add seaweed and probiotics every third feed.
> I decided to repot now because it was losing a lot of lower leaves and the pot had a lot of algae. Turns out the roots are ok, there's a new growth coming and older ones are growing new leaves, and the algae was just on the outside and not hurting. I left out the sphagnum since I water a lot and I don't like sphagnum much, since for me it's always either crunchy dry or sopping wet. I think without sphag I can probably go 2 years without repot. It's now in orchiata, perlite and charcoal.
> Maybe someday it will bloom.View attachment 22373
> View attachment 22374
> ...


Wow! Great roots! Looks blooming size so hopefully soon.


----------



## SuperPaph (Sep 24, 2020)

Root system perfect. Do you add seaweed to Jack when feeding, or use it alone?


----------



## NYEric (Sep 25, 2020)

Nice looking plant and roots. Unfortunately, they are not an easy hybrid to bloom.


----------



## Teresa Koncolor (Sep 25, 2020)

SuperPaph said:


> Root system perfect. Do you add seaweed to Jack when feeding, or use it alone?


I separated them though not sure it's necessary. I have to read more and see if they can be combined. 
I have combined the fertilizer water with fungicide Banrot and Subdue Maxx out of necessity when I had heavy rains coming. I have to treat every 7-10 days or so. None of the Paphs have been affected but a lot of my outdoor orchids get a fungal infection after heavy rains. Everything gets treated


----------



## Teresa Koncolor (Sep 25, 2020)

NYEric said:


> Nice looking plant and roots. Unfortunately, they are not an easy hybrid to bloom.


After reading more recently on this hybdrid plus some of the advice in this thread, I'm going to try stressing the plant a bit and putting it in higher light. The stress plan is just drying it out some, not sure how hard I dare. It's stayed pretty soggy in the old mix with sphagnum in it and did ok.


----------

